
Apple Is Now Planning to Boost iCloud Encryption - 0942v8653
http://www.imritz.com/it-news/apple-is-now-planning-to-boost-icloud-encryption/
======
0942v8653
Context: Very often, law enforcement uses iCloud backups to recover data like
texts and files from iOS devices. These backups are on by default. The backups
are encrypted, but Apple has the key, so they can fulfill these requests. In
the San Bernardino iPhone case, the FBI locked out the iCloud backup somehow
(by resetting the password, I think), and are now trying to use the secondary
method of getting the data from the phone's hardware. It's likely that this
lockout was intentional.

What apple wants to do here is change the encryption keys used for backups so
that Apple/law enforcement cannot read them.

